# (unsolved) Cups and https, doesn't ask for password

## Manu311

Hi,

I'm quite new to gentoo, but have used debian for years.

In Debian I used gnome which configured my printer, well after some "trial and error".

Now I thought, well I just switched my distribution (to gentoo ofc) so cups will be the same, epdfview is the same, why should it be any different?

I was wrong I guess. I'm using openbox in gentoo which misses an printer-password-dialog or sth like that though.

Anyway, I need to login to the printer-server (also running cups) anytime I print (it's at my university), the problem is, I'm not asked to input my username nor password.

Either cups uses my logindata for this machine, or it just ignores the need for logindatas. Now I'm asking: how can I make cups transmit the correct login-data?

Here's my printers.conf: 

```
# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.4.5

# Written by cupsd on 2010-12-14 13:51

# DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE WHEN CUPSD IS RUNNING

<DefaultPrinter C005>

Info 

Location 

MakeModel HP LaserJet P4010 Series Postscript (recommended)

DeviceURI ipp://printer.rbg.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de:631/printers/C005-extern

State Idle

StateTime 1292331062

Type 8425684

Filter application/vnd.cups-raw 0 -

Filter application/vnd.cups-command 0 commandtops

Filter application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 -

Accepting Yes

Shared No

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

OpPolicy default

ErrorPolicy stop-printer

</Printer>
```

 The file worked exactly in gnome/debian but just doesn't print unter openbox/gentoo.

Ok I don't print to often, I can switch back to debian for printing (my current way for this) but I want to remove debian since I only have 40GB on my notebook.

Please don't offer me anything like: install KDE, gnome or xfce, I like openbox, I just need a way for this.

Oh and I don't have a problem with writing my logindata into those files, I just don't know how  :Razz: .

Tried: DeviceURI ipp://username:password@printer.rbg.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de:631/printers/C005-extern - no success.

I also changed ipp to https, since that was the way my university wants me to do it, but it didn't even worked under debian (since cups had no https there, but in gentoo it has  :Wink: ).

So it will take a few time after you tell me something before I can do it, since I can't try it at home, I need to drive to university in order to do this.

Anyway: Please help me.

I think the only thing you could maybe need is:

cups: 1.4.5  (X acl dbus gnutls jpeg linguas_de pam perl png python ssl threads tiff usb)

```
# lpinfo -v

direct scsi

network ipp

network http

network lpd

network https

network socket
```

----------

## DawgG

have you tried setting the cups-server-address in /etc/cups/client.conf, eg

```
# ServerName: the hostname of your server.  By default CUPS will use the

# hostname of the system or the value of the CUPS_SERVER environment

# variable.  ONLY ONE SERVER NAME MAY BE SPECIFIED AT A TIME.  To use

# more than one server you must use a local scheduler with browsing

# and possibly polling.

#

ServerName wei-cups-01.stbnet.org
```

GOOD LUCK!

----------

## Manu311

 *DawgG wrote:*   

> have you tried setting the cups-server-address in /etc/cups/client.conf, eg
> 
> ```
> # ServerName: the hostname of your server.  By default CUPS will use the
> 
> ...

 I will try that, but since the file on my debian/gnome system was the same, I don't think it will help, anyway I'll try it tomorow.

----------

## ewaller

When you specify your printer address, you can encode your user name and password for that printer.

Example:

Instead of https://myprinter:631 try: https://myUserName:MyPassword@myprinter:631

This also applies to smb://, ipp://, socket://, etc...

----------

## Manu311

 *ewaller wrote:*   

> When you specify your printer address, you can encode your user name and password for that printer.
> 
> Example:
> 
> Instead of https://myprinter:631 try: https://myUserName:MyPassword@myprinter:631
> ...

 I already tried this, but the only effect was when I clicked on the printer in cups webinterface it asked me every click if I realy want to send my password.

----------

